# Keyboard error



## pshoe (Jan 4, 2012)

The keyboard vibrate and sound feature is very laggy or doesn't work at times. Anyone else experiance this? Is there a way to improve it?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Yup, use swiftkey X and turn off sound and haptic feedback...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

